# Have you got a cold bottom?!



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I have recently been having acupuncture for my IBS-D.He told me that my lower abdomen felt colder than my upper abdomen and upper chest. This apparently meant that there was some sort of 'blockage' in the flow of energy and that by clearing it with acupuncture, it would clear the 'blockage' and the D would stop.I don't understand the ins and outs of it all but since having the treatment, my lower abdomen has become warm to touch and my D has more or less stopped (still have soft BM if eat something I shouldn't.)My husband can't believe how warm my bottom is (it was always freezing before!) lol







Just wondered if anyone else with IBS-D has a cold lower half - if you have, maybe acupuncture could help you too.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Interesting stuff. I have been using a supplement that boosts circulation which has controlled my D for years. Since warmth usually equates to blood circulation, I wonder if you are getting at similar results with the acupuncture.Mark


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

My butt is always cold. I always say it is because it's an extremity, much like my hands and feet. If it wasn't so big, maybe it wouldn't stick out so far and wouldn't always be cold!







But seriously - I love getting acupuncture - when I had a minor back injury years ago it was the only thing that really gave me relief. Maybe I should try it again for my lower half!


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

OveritnowWhat is the supplement you are taking? My hands. feet. nose etc are always cold so I could do with something to get my circulation going.No. 1 Packer FanSame here! I always thought it was because there was so much fat on my bottom that the blood couldn't get through it all! Lol


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a blend called Provex CV. It includes red grape seed and skin, gingko, bilberry and quercetin. It is designed to lower cholesterol oxidation but it also strengthens the whole circulatory system. It reversed a case of male smoker's impotence in me and seems to do wonders for diabetics with circulatory problem feet. My wife, who never went to bed w/o a hot water bottle in past winters, has been able to eliminate that, as well.Mark


----------

